# Förderband Takt 2mm mit Schrittmotor



## B1798 (26 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Förderband in 2mm schritten fahren lassen (takten) 

meine CPU ist eine _*SPS Siemens SIMATIC S7-1200 6ES7212-1BE31-**0XB0 CPU AC/DC/RELAIS 115/230 V/AC

*_ich verwende TIA V13

ich dachte an einen Schrittmotor mit ca 3Nm 

leider habe ich noch keinen Schrittmotor angeschlossen.

kann ich einen Schrittmotor direkt ansteuern oder brauch ich ein Steuergerät?
(4Kabel am Schrittmotor- 2 für Stromversorgung und 2 für Drehrichtung?)


meine Idee währe die Motoren über Zeit zu steuern bzw über einen  Taktgeber mit der SPS zu erzeugen



Genauigkeit ist 0,2mm 

brauche ich ein Zusatzmodul mit DO Ausgänge?

kann ich meine SPS direkt an die Steuerleitung eines Schrittmotors anschließen oder brauche ich dafür dazwischen einen Controller oder ein Steuergerät?


zusammengefasst

was brauche ich um ein Förderband zu takten und wie schließe ich einen Schrittmotor an.


ich währe um jede Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## Ottmar (26 Dezember 2014)

Hi!

Du benötigst einen Schrittmotor mit sogenannter "Schritt-Richtungs-Schnittstelle".
Diesen kannst du dann an die entsprechenden Ausgänge der SPS direkt anschließen, Versorgungsspannung auf den Motor und dann ist es möglich mit TIA Bewegungsprofile zu erstellen bzw. den Motor mit entsprechenden Bausteinen zu steuern.

Nanotec oder Trinamic bietet hier gute Qualität an.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## B1798 (26 Dezember 2014)

also brauche ich einen schrittmotor der mit einer steuerleitung von 24v arbeitet, da der ausgang der sps 24v hat?


nur ein Beispiel:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Plug-Play-St...58567?pt=Motoren_Getriebe&hash=item2347574b27

was heist: Spannungspegel Steuerleitungen: L = 0-1V,   H=2,5-5,25V

kann ich diesen Motor einfach anschließen?


----------



## B1798 (26 Dezember 2014)

also brauche ich einen schrittmotor der mit einer steuerleitung von 24v arbeitet, da der ausgang der sps 24v hat?


nur ein Beispiel:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Plug-Play-St...58567?pt=Motoren_Getriebe&hash=item2347574b27

 was heist: Spannungspegel Steuerleitungen: L = 0-1V,   H=2,5-5,25V

 kann ich diesen Motor einfach anschließen?


----------



## UniMog (26 Dezember 2014)

B1798 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> meine CPU ist eine _*SPS Siemens SIMATIC S7-1200 6ES7212-1BE31-**0XB0 CPU AC/DC/RELAIS 115/230 V/AC
> ...



Ja auf alle Fälle was ohne Relay-Ausgang also Trans...... Relays können nicht so schnelle Impulse erzeugen


----------



## UniMog (26 Dezember 2014)

B1798 schrieb:


> also brauche ich einen schrittmotor der mit einer steuerleitung von 24v arbeitet, da der ausgang der sps 24v hat?
> 
> 
> nur ein Beispiel:
> ...



Ja der würde gehen weil es ein Motor mit der Leistungselektronik ist. 
Deine S7-1200 erzeugt ja nur die Impulse die von einem Leistungsteil verarbeitet werden können und das Leistungsteil steuert den Schrittmotor.

Wie zB. auch der von Conrad...... http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...9-28-VDC-Halte-Moment-027-Nm?ref=searchDetail


----------



## B1798 (26 Dezember 2014)

hallo

ich habe mir diesen Motor zum üben bestellt da er günstig ist und ich später dann sowieso auf Qualität gehen muss.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Plug-Play-St...58567?pt=Motoren_Getriebe&hash=item2347574b27


passt dieses Signalboard dazu?
6ES7222-1BD30-0XB0 SIEMENS S7-1200 SB 1222 DA 4x24V DC
http://www.ebay.de/itm/6ES7222-1BD3...8?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item2ead88f922

oder brauche ich eins mit 5v zu diesem Motor? da mir das mit der steuerleitung noch nicht ganz klar ist
6ES7222-1AD30-0XB0 SIEMENS S7-1200 SB 1222 DA 4x5V DC
http://www.ebay.de/itm/6ES7222-1AD3...6?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item2ead88f6c8


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

B1798 schrieb:


> passt dieses Signalboard dazu?
> 6ES7222-1BD30-0XB0 SIEMENS S7-1200 SB 1222 DA 4x24V DC
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/6ES7222-1BD30-0XB0-SIEMENS-S7-1200-SB-1222-DA-4x24V-DC-/200479930658?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item2ead88f92



Das hier mit 24V....... Dein Motor hat ja auch 12....24V Spannungsversorgung


----------



## B1798 (27 Dezember 2014)

ich möchte später auf einen festo emms-st 87-M umsteigen mit 48volt. wie ist des dann bei diesem?
wie ist es dann mit dem signalboard mit 24v?

brauche ich dann den schrittmotor mit dem endcoder der den Motor steuert?
bei dem endcoder steht betriebsspannung 5v
oder ist der endcoder nur ein abgleicher.


----------



## B1798 (27 Dezember 2014)

könnte ich mit diesem modul 4 schrittmotor benutzen?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-S7-1...6?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item3a9341f2c2

da ja dieses modul 8 ausgänge hat und nicht wie das signalboard 4 ausgänge?

dieses modul hat auch schnelle Zähler oder?


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

B1798 schrieb:


> ich möchte später auf einen festo emms-st 87-M umsteigen mit 48volt. wie ist des dann bei diesem?
> wie ist es dann mit dem signalboard mit 24v?
> 
> brauche ich dann den schrittmotor mit dem endcoder der den Motor steuert?
> ...



Du musst mal das Handbuch lesen oder beim technischen Support von Festo anrufen.
Auf alle Fälle muß der Steuerungsteil von der S7-1200 im gleichen Spannungsbereich sein wie zb. der Festo Regler ...... 24V und 5V mischen funktioniert nicht.





B1798 schrieb:


> könnte ich mit diesem modul 4 schrittmotor benutzen?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-S7-1...6?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item3a9341f2c2
> 
> da ja dieses modul 8 ausgänge hat und nicht wie das signalboard 4 ausgänge?



NEIN

Das SB (Signalboard DQ4 x DC24V / 200kHz) ist eine Technology Karte und mit den normalen Karten geht das nicht.
Du hast leider die falsche CPU mit Relays hättest du die gleiche mit Trans-Ausgängen braucht man auch keine SB-Karte.

Außerdem unter TIA einfach mal mit der Konfiguration spielen da sieht man auch schnell ob etwas zusammen passt oder nicht.


----------



## B1798 (27 Dezember 2014)

wenn ich mir eine andere cpu kaufe mit trans ausgänge und dieses sb modul dazu könnte ich 4 schrittmotore steuern?

ich würde mir zum üben dieses singalbord kaufen und später eine andere cpu um dann weitere 2 Motore zu steuern wenn das möglich währe.
oder hat die cpu insgesammt nicht so viele schnelle zähler zu vergeben?

danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Ottmar (27 Dezember 2014)

Hi!

Mit der cpu 1215c müsstest du 4 Motoren ohne ZusatzModul Steuern können. Schau dir dazu einfach die technischen Daten an.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

Wie viele Antriebe können über die Impulsfolge (PTO) je S7-1200 Steuerung angesteuert werden? 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/75163423

Wie viele schnelle Zähler (HSC) werden von der SIMATIC S7-1200 unterstützt?

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/41127454


----------



## B1798 (27 Dezember 2014)

ich möchte mich nochmal für die schnelle und nette hilfe bedanken. ich hab mir wie gesagt zum üben den günstigen schrittmotor  und das signalboard mit 24v bestellt und wenn ich erfolg hab werde ich umrüsten.

ich habe mir seit längeren den grundkurs ordner der sps s7 1200 mit tia von Jürgen Kaftan gekauft und  auch ein Praxis buch dazu

ist es eigentlich sinnvoll bei der ihk die sps kurse


*Industriefachkraft für SPS-Technik  - Basistraining Modul 1*

http://www.ihk-niederbayern.de/weit...kraft-fuer-sps-technik-grundstufe/?no_cache=1

http://www.ihk-niederbayern.de/index.php?id=757&action=result&q=sps&kat=&ort=&x=0&y=0

*Industriefachkraft für SPS-Technik  - Basistraining Modul 2*

*Industriefachkraft für SPS-Technik  - Basistraining Modul 3*

 zu belgen? oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit.

bzw ich arbeite mit einer s7 1200er mit tia und nicht wie im kurs angeboten mit einer s7 300 mit step7


----------



## shrimps (27 Dezember 2014)

Hallo ihr beiden,
ich versuche auch gerade Schrittmotoren anzusteuern...

Bei euren Fragen / Antworten habe ich leider nicht präzise erkennen können, wie
ihr bei einer 24v Ansteuerung der Signale die Rückantworten von 5v Pegel mit den 24v Eingängen einer SPS verarbeitet ?

Zu meiner Entschuldigung:
Habe keine Ahnung von Siemens, ich probiere gerade mit Beckhoff (Twincat) und klassischen KL2114 (DQ) und KL1104 (DI).
Wenn ich mir den 24v Motor mit der integrierten Steuerungelektronik zulege,
dann kann ich zwar die Eingänge des Motors direkt mit den Klemmen ansteuern, aber wie lese ich den Status etc. (5v) aus ?

Ich hoffe mich nicht zu "blöd" ausgedrückt zu haben...

LG
Shrimps


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube diese Kurse sind bestimmt nicht schlecht und sehr interessant für einen Anfänger.
Ob es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt das kann man Dir bestimmt auch bei der IHK sagen oder vielleicht weiß noch jemand hier im Forum mehr.

Erfahrungen mit den Step7 Classic für S7-300/400 sind meiner Meinung nach unbedingt erforderlich. 
Wer mit Step7 Classic perfekt umgehen kann der kommt nach 3 Tagen auch mit TIA klar....... ist nur was bunter der Müll oder besser gesagt in 64 Grautönen


----------



## bike (27 Dezember 2014)

B1798 schrieb:


> ich möchte mich nochmal für die schnelle und nette hilfe bedanken. ich hab mir wie gesagt zum üben den günstigen schrittmotor  und das signalboard mit 24v bestellt und wenn ich erfolg hab werde ich umrüsten.
> 
> ich habe mir seit längeren den grundkurs ordner der sps s7 1200 mit tia von Jürgen Kaftan gekauft und  auch ein Praxis buch dazu
> 
> ...




So echt kannst du dir und auch uns helfen, wenn du, wie in Deutschland üblich, die Groß- und Kleinscheibung beachten würdest.
Mir ist es zu blöd, mich durch die von dir hingeworfenen Buchstaben zu wühlen.


bike


----------



## ostermann (27 Dezember 2014)

@Shrimps:

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Wenn die Motorsteuerung mit 24V I/O-Spannung zurecht kommt, werden doch auch die Ausgänge 24V Pegel haben? Falls nicht, es gibt von Beckhoff auch Eingangsmodule für 5V-Logik oder NPN-Ausgänge.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## shrimps (27 Dezember 2014)

Hallo Herr Ostermann,
sorry, habe insoweit kein Problem 5v Logik von 24V zu unterscheiden.
Aber der TE hatte in Posting #3 und #7 mehrfach nach den 5v Pegeln gefragt und als Antwort #8
gesagt bekommen, das der Motor mit 24v betrieben wird und somit alles damit klarkommt !?

Da ich noch absoluter Neuling in Sachen SPS bin und alles gerade lerne, hatte ich mich gewundert das die Siemensbaugruppe das kann !?
Nun habe ich in den Specs meiner Klemmen nachgelesen, das ein High erst ab 15v erkannt wird (Eingansklemmen).

Somit kann ich gem. Ihrer Information die Ausgänge des Motors nicht direkt mit einer KL1104 (24v) erkennen !
Daher haben Sie Recht und ich würde noch eine 5v Karte benötigen.

Zitat der Motorbeschreibung:
"Steuerleitungen/Einstellungen: Richtung, Stepp, Sleep, Enable, Reset,  Motor-Fehler, Mircoschrittwahl(Voll - 1/32-Schritt), Stromversorgung  (12V-24V)
Spannungspegel Steuerleitungen: L = 0-1V,   H=2,5-5,25V"

Es kann auch sein, das ich hier völlig falsch abgebogen bin und ich benötige folgendes:
Einmal 24v Versorgung pauschal.
Dann 5v Ausgangs- und 5v Eingangskarten !?

Ist das ggf. richtig ?

Besten Dank
Hartmut Hoffmann


----------



## B1798 (27 Dezember 2014)

So echt kannst du dir und auch uns helfen, wenn du, wie in Deutschland üblich, die Groß- und Kleinscheibung beachten würdest.
Mir ist es zu blöd, mich durch die von dir hingeworfenen Buchstaben zu wühlen.


bike


Hallo bike

dann lass es einfach


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

shrimps schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Ostermann,
> sorry, habe insoweit kein Problem 5v Logik von 24V zu unterscheiden.
> Aber der TE hatte in Posting #3 und #7 mehrfach nach den 5v Pegeln gefragt und als Antwort #8
> gesagt bekommen, das der Motor mit 24v betrieben wird und somit alles damit klarkommt !?
> ...



Ich denke da könntest du recht haben..... ich hatte nur mir das Bildchen angesehen leider ist ja bei Ebay keine Doku und unter der Nummer hab ich auch per Goggle nichts gefunden


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

ja der Motor braucht TTL-Pegel... also 5V


----------



## ostermann (27 Dezember 2014)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Motor mit integriertem Leistungsteil sein muss, würde ich einfach eine Endstufe nehmen, die 24V-kompatible oder 24V-tolerante I/Os mitbringt. Ich hätte da das eine odere andere im Sortiment. Und Beckhoff selbst hat ja auch Schrittmotorklemmen. Damit wird man gleichzeitig das Problem los, schnelle Taktsignale erzeugen zu müssen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## B1798 (2 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Signal Board 6ES7 222-1AD30-0XB0 4x5v für meine S7-1200 erhalten (ich habe es nochmal umbestellt von 24v auf 5v)

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]ich habe das Signal Board eingesteckt (unter TIA konfiguriert) und ein kleines Programm[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif] zum testen geschrieben. Jetzt kommt nach der [/FONT][/FONT]Übertragung[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif] bei "Lokale Baugruppen" bei meinem DQ 4x5VDC_1 ein Fragezeichen (unbekannt). Kann es sein das ich das Signal Board erst mit einem externen 5v Netzteil versorgen muss bevor es erkannt wird oder habe ich einen Fehler bei meiner Konfiguration gemacht ? Leider hab ich keins und muss mir dann eins bestellen. 

[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]mfg Mario

[/FONT]


----------



## kiar (2 Januar 2015)

B1798 schrieb:


> . Kann es sein das ich das Signal Board erst mit einem externen 5v Netzteil versorgen muss
> 
> mfg Mario



Moin,

jupp, das ist wohl besser. Man kann die 5 Volt auch über einen Spannungsteiler erzeugen, wenn man weis wie viel Strom die ganze Hardware zieht.

Raik


----------



## B1798 (2 Januar 2015)

mmh hab noch eins gefunden, leider geht es auch nicht.


----------



## kiar (2 Januar 2015)

B1798 schrieb:


> mmh hab noch eins gefunden, leider geht es auch nicht.



Das ist nicht so eine präzise Fehlermeldung :shock:. Polarität ist richtig angeschlossen? Vielleicht solltest du deinen Hardwareaufbau mal skizzieren.

Raik


----------



## B1798 (3 Januar 2015)

Hallo es funktioniert jetzt. Hab das Signal Board nochmal weggebaut und wieder reingesteckt. Die Gerätekonfiguration nochmal überspielt und jetzt wird es erkannt. Das 5v Netzteil  brauch ich auch nicht, weis aber noch nicht für was der L+(5v DC) und daneben der M Anschluss am Signal  Board gehört. Werd ich mir noch irgendwo raus lesen müssen. Danke nochmal


----------

